# IBS-C to IBS-D



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

Is it possible to go from IBS-C to IBS-D because I used to have really bad IBS-D but now that I am staying away from the things that cause me to get diarrhea I now think I have IBS-C. So is it possible to go from one IBS type to another?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can happen.


----------



## WhisperintheWind (Aug 31, 2009)

You might have IBS-A....alternating between IBS-D and IBS-C.


----------



## dom300186 (Sep 16, 2009)

i have Ibs A and its a nightmare, but it can change


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

I had C always. Now, I get C now and then, but everyday on most times; I get D, usually in the morning after I eat. Not sure what to do. I don't like having to wear diapers out on errands etc, but what else can you do? It just shoots out. Anyone else have this issue?


----------

